# Mounting vise



## badbob1 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have laminated a 2" thick slab for a bench top. I wish to install a Jorgenson 12" vise on the front and a Veritas sliding end vise. My top is 19 1/2" wide. I plan to use a 2" thick block for the end vise. My question is should I mount the end vise to the existing edge and glue an additional 2in to the slab. Alternately I could inset it into the existing slab. If I laminated an extra strip I could extend it over the flush mounted Jorgenson vise face. Since I intend to put a 2" chop over the moving Jorgenson vise face that would make my 12'' vise a 8", is that a big deal ? This question is probably not to clear without pictures and diagrams


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I embedded the stationary jaw in my top. Then I have a maple band that encircles the top and covers that jaw. I did make the section over the jaw replaceable. Then I put a 2" thick Maple face on the moveable jaw. I don't feel the loss of capacity is an issue for me, but it depends on what type work you want to do with the vise.


----------

